# Dzelži / Hardware >  Flash USB

## Tārps

Man ir   TAKEMS 2Gb  flach. Viss bija labi līdz brīdim, kad no TV to izrāvu pirms filmas beigām un apturēšanas. 
Rezultatā - to vairs neatpazīst ne TV ne PC. Vai viss beidzies ar to flashiņu , vai arī ir kādas idejas kā to atdzīvināt ?

----------


## JDat

Varbūt ka nav viss. Jānoformatē. Ja iekš windows nesanāk, ta tuvākais linuxists noteikti palīdzēs, ja nepalīdzēs, tad fleš uz izjaukšanu.

Tārps un Defs. Jūs abi esat dībaini: Tārps, tev bija jāpostē programmatūras problēmās, bet Defam ar savu USB dalītāju dzelžu problēmās.   ::

----------


## JDat

Varbūt ka nav viss. Jānoformatē. Ja iekš windows nesanāk, ta tuvākais linuxists noteikti palīdzēs, ja nepalīdzēs, tad fleš uz izjaukšanu.

Tārps un Defs. Jūs abi esat dībaini: Tārps, tev bija jāpostē programmatūras problēmās, bet Defam ar savu USB dalītāju dzelžu problēmās.   ::

----------


## Slowmo

Viss atkarīgs no tā, kā neatpazīst. Ja neredz vispār, ka piesprausts, tad būs kāda aparātiska problēma (nosvilis USB kontrolieris vai kā tā). Ja redz, bet nevar piekļūt datiem, tad jā, vajag noformatēt.
Bet nu itkā jau nevajadzēja nekam tādam totikt, nekorekti izraujot, bet nu gadās...

----------


## JDat

Parastam lietotājam neredzēšana asociējas ar ikonas trūkumu iekš my computer. Advancēts lietotājs māk apskatīt device manager.Linuxists apskata ar dmesg palīdzību un viss skaidrs.

Pie kura jāpieskaita Tārps, redzot viņa avataru? Man liekas ka pie pirmā.

----------


## Tārps

Ir jau arī citas iespējas , ne tikai "device manager". Biju cerējis uz krutāku atbildi, bet nevajag jau par visu absolūti spriest tikai no sava redzespunkta. Ir lietderīgi mācīties saskarsmes kultūru un nepiemirst, ka vienmēr pasaulē var būt par tevi kāds cits krutāks, un tad tu pats būsi tā niecība.
   Ja FLASH nav pieskaitāms "dzelžiem" (Hardware), tad kur gan ? Tikai ne pie programmām !

  P.S.  
       Būs jānomaina "avatars", jo dažiem tas asociējas ar manu foto.

----------


## Slowmo

Kā??? Vai tad tas neesi Tu?  :: 
(joks)

----------


## JDat

Tārps, ne ko sliktu negribēju teikt. Atvaino, ja aizskāru vai apvainoju, kaut kā. Spriežot pēc avarata bildes, Tu man asociējies ar oldskūl radioamatieri. Vienkārši tas nāk no pieredzes kontaktējoties ar lietotājiem. Jēdziens "neredz Flash" ir nosacīts. Tas ir jādefinē precīzāk. Kā jau iepriekš teicu. Spriežot pēc problēmas, visdrīzāk ka vienkārši nelaikā izrāvi Flash un tikai dati ir sabojāti. Protams pastāv arī citi scenāriji tavā situācijā. Ko tev saka Disk manager programma (Iekš Control panel->administrative tools)? Vai tur redz? Ja redz, tad tur arī noformatē. Ja, nē tad vai parādās iekš Device manager kaut kas, kad iespraud? Attiec;igi formatēšanas jautājumi ir prorammiska problēma, nevis dzelziska. Vismaz man tā liekas.


Offtopic: Tad kad nepietiek informācijas smedzenēm, tad smadzenes trūkstošo piefantazē klāt pašas. Medicīniski pierādīts ar aklo punktu acī, kur nervs aiziet prom no acs un autobraucējiem.

----------


## Tārps

To, ka tas flešs ir iesprausts kompis principā redz, bet piekļūt atsakās. Bija jau arī agrāk problēmas ar šīs firmas flešu, gan manā , gan citos PC. Ilgi negrib pieņemt un prasa datus. Tā kompānija dreiverus ne labprāt dod. Ja kāds var piespēlēt adresi uz tiem, būšu pateicīgs.

----------


## JDat

Tev dators prasa draiverus tagad tai Flash atmiņai? Agrāk, kad ieliki datora taču neprasīja.. Ja tagad prasa, tad varētu būt dzelziska problēma. Ja neprasa, tad tikai formatēšanas jautājums...

----------


## Tārps

Dators saka, ka nevar dabūt saiti ar flešu, bet var būt, ka nav pareizās pieejas tam, par cik agŗāk, kā jau rakstīju, arī katrā kompī pirmo reizi bija problēmas. Es kaut kur netā lasīju diezgan sliktas atsauksmes par šo, bet tas jau bija pēc iegādes !! Citus flešus PC pieņem taču neko nejautājot.

----------


## JDat

ko Device manager un Disk manager saka par to visu?

A tev vispār ir kaut kādi windows update uzlikti? Vajadzētu visu ieskaitot WinXP SP2

----------


## Tārps

Device manager :  This device cannot start. (Code 10)
Ar updeitiem viss kārtībā.

----------


## JDat

Jauna avatara bilde. Var nekustīgu uztaisīt? kustīgā traucē nedaudz. 50/50 vai nu beigta flash vai draiveri jāmeklē. vai tad viņu sandisk) mājas lapā ne kā nav? varbūt google var kaut ko pateikt.

----------


## GTC

Līdzīga situācija no pieredzes - arī lietoju TAKE MS 16GB flešu, kurai iekšā jau bija kaut kāds paša oriģinās failu menedžers un draiveri. No nopirkšanas brīža un lietošanas sākuma, tā arī neko papildus neinstalēju (to viņa menedžeri un draiverus), plug & play flešu kompī, un viss gāja, līdz pēc kādām pāris nedēļām sāka kaut kā ''gļukot'', un neatpazīt failus, kuri uz tā atradās.
Risinājums bija vienkāršs - miesīgajā ''mīkstā'' disku ''managmentā'' uztaisīju ''format'', un nu jau strādā jau kādu pusgadu bez problēmām, bez nekādiem papildus draiveriem.
Mēģini noformatēt, vajadzētu visam sanākt. Ja gadījumā ''mīkstais'' to nemāk izdarīt, pameklē netā kādu specializētu softiņu, kurš Tavā gadījumā varētu palīdzēt. Ir tādi softiņi redzēti, bet par cik pašam vairs šī lieta nav aktuāla, softiņu nosaukumus un linkus, nu jau vairs nepateikšu. Vajag tik rakt!  :: 

G.

----------


## JDat

Vēl ideja: Ir bijuši gadījumi, kad slikts kontakts starp PCB un USB ligzdu. Varbūt pārlodēt to vietu uz Flash atmiņas plates.

----------


## guguce

Reizēm palīdz, ja var USB2 atslēgt.

----------

